# Change A Letter - 7 Letters



## LumpySmile (Feb 6, 2017)

The other Change A Letter threads are so fun, I wonder if 7 letters will be too much trouble?

Rules are simple. Just change one letter and rearrange (if you like) to make a new word.

Let's start with..... 


wonders


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Feb 6, 2017)

I get to be the first one!:happy:

wonders - ponders


----------



## nitewriter (Feb 6, 2017)

Can I play Two??

ponders - respond


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Feb 7, 2017)

respond - respend


----------



## nitewriter (Feb 7, 2017)

respend - tenders


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Feb 7, 2017)

tenders - genders


----------



## LumpySmile (Feb 7, 2017)

genders - reneged


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Feb 7, 2017)

reneged - renewed


----------



## nitewriter (Feb 7, 2017)

renewed - preened


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Feb 7, 2017)

preened - greened


----------



## nitewriter (Feb 7, 2017)

greened - degrees


----------



## Angel (Feb 7, 2017)

degrees - greeted


----------



## nitewriter (Feb 7, 2017)

greeted - entered


----------



## Leem (Feb 7, 2017)

Entered - trended


----------



## Angel (Feb 7, 2017)

trended - trodden


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Feb 7, 2017)

trended - treaded


----------



## Angel (Feb 7, 2017)

treaded - breaded (and deep fried!) :eat2:


----------



## nitewriter (Feb 8, 2017)

breaded - debride


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Feb 8, 2017)

debride - breeded


----------



## nitewriter (Feb 8, 2017)

breeded - decreed


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Feb 8, 2017)

decreed - recedes


----------



## LumpySmile (Feb 8, 2017)

recedes - screeds


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 8, 2017)

screeds - screens


----------



## Leem (Feb 8, 2017)

Screens - careens


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Feb 8, 2017)

careens - careers


----------



## nitewriter (Feb 9, 2017)

careers - caterer ...would you prefer the lobster or prime rib??


----------



## Angel (Feb 9, 2017)

caterer - charter


----------



## nitewriter (Feb 9, 2017)

charter - archers


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Feb 9, 2017)

nitewriter said:


> ...would you prefer the lobster or prime rib??


 
Prime rib of course

archers - parches


----------



## LumpySmile (Feb 9, 2017)

parches - chapter


----------



## nitewriter (Feb 9, 2017)

chapter - capture


----------



## LumpySmile (Feb 9, 2017)

capture - picture


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Feb 9, 2017)

picture - culprit


----------



## LumpySmile (Feb 9, 2017)

culprit - curtail


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Feb 9, 2017)

curtail - curtain


----------



## nitewriter (Feb 9, 2017)

curtain - certain


----------



## Leem (Feb 10, 2017)

Certain - pertain


----------



## Angel (Feb 10, 2017)

pertain - painted


----------



## nitewriter (Feb 10, 2017)

painted - fainted


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Feb 10, 2017)

fainted - tainted


----------



## LumpySmile (Feb 10, 2017)

tainted - detains


----------



## nitewriter (Feb 10, 2017)

detains - retains


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Feb 10, 2017)

retains - remains


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 10, 2017)

remains - minders


----------



## nitewriter (Feb 10, 2017)

minders - cinders


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Feb 10, 2017)

cinders - hinders


----------



## nitewriter (Feb 10, 2017)

hinders - behinds


----------



## LumpySmile (Feb 11, 2017)

behinds - nerdish


----------



## nitewriter (Feb 11, 2017)

nerdish - shiners


----------



## LumpySmile (Feb 11, 2017)

shiners - sinners


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Feb 11, 2017)

sinners - dinners:eat2:


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 11, 2017)

dinners - interns


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Feb 11, 2017)

interns - tinders


----------



## Angel (Feb 11, 2017)

tinders - dinners (because one isn't enough?)


----------



## nitewriter (Feb 12, 2017)

dinners - skinner


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Feb 12, 2017)

skinner - stinker


----------



## nitewriter (Feb 12, 2017)

stinker - sinkers


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Feb 12, 2017)

sinkers - winkers


----------



## LumpySmile (Feb 12, 2017)

winkers - wrinkle


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Feb 12, 2017)

wrinkle - twinkle


----------



## nitewriter (Feb 12, 2017)

twinkle - tinkles


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Feb 13, 2017)

tinkles - listens


----------



## LumpySmile (Feb 13, 2017)

listens - stencil


----------



## nitewriter (Feb 13, 2017)

stencil - pencils


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Feb 13, 2017)

pencils - stencil


----------



## nitewriter (Feb 13, 2017)

stencil - listens


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Feb 13, 2017)

listens - listees


----------



## nitewriter (Feb 13, 2017)

listees - epistle


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Feb 13, 2017)

epistle - petites


----------



## nitewriter (Feb 13, 2017)

petites - despite


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Feb 13, 2017)

despite - deepest


----------



## nitewriter (Feb 14, 2017)

deepest - steeple


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Feb 14, 2017)

steeple - steeley


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 14, 2017)

steeley - steeler


----------



## nitewriter (Feb 14, 2017)

steeler - rustler ...Hi Tom


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Feb 14, 2017)

rustler - hustler


----------



## nitewriter (Feb 14, 2017)

hustler - thrusts


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Feb 15, 2017)

thrusts - thirsts


----------



## nitewriter (Feb 15, 2017)

thirsts - thirsty


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Feb 15, 2017)

thirsty - Strathy ....this is getting hard!


----------



## nitewriter (Feb 15, 2017)

Strathy - starchy


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Feb 16, 2017)

starchy - scratch


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 16, 2017)

scratch - catches


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Feb 16, 2017)

catches - matches


----------



## nitewriter (Feb 16, 2017)

matches - marches


----------



## Leem (Feb 16, 2017)

Marches - charmer


----------



## nitewriter (Feb 16, 2017)

charmer - archery


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Feb 17, 2017)

archery - charred


----------



## nitewriter (Feb 17, 2017)

charred - charmed


----------



## LumpySmile (Feb 17, 2017)

charmed - charged


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Feb 17, 2017)

charged - changed


----------



## nitewriter (Feb 17, 2017)

changed - chanced


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Feb 17, 2017)

chanced - chanted


----------



## nitewriter (Feb 17, 2017)

chanted - enchant


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Feb 18, 2017)

enchant - ancient


----------



## Angel (Feb 20, 2017)

ancient - cannier


----------



## nitewriter (Feb 20, 2017)

cannier - canines


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Feb 20, 2017)

canines - cantine


----------



## nitewriter (Feb 21, 2017)

cantine - canteen


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Feb 21, 2017)

canteen - enchant


----------



## nitewriter (Feb 22, 2017)

enchant - channel


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Feb 23, 2017)

channel - charnel


----------



## nitewriter (Feb 23, 2017)

charnel - Charles


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 23, 2017)

Charles - Shackle


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Feb 23, 2017)

Shackle - tackles


----------



## nitewriter (Feb 23, 2017)

tackles - hackles


----------



## Angel (Feb 23, 2017)

hackles - hackers


----------



## nitewriter (Feb 24, 2017)

hackers - slacker


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Feb 24, 2017)

slacker - Packers


----------



## Maddog (Feb 24, 2017)

Packers - Carpets


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Feb 24, 2017)

carpets - carpers


----------



## nitewriter (Feb 24, 2017)

carpers - carries


----------



## Angel (Feb 25, 2017)

carries - carrier


----------



## Maddog (Feb 25, 2017)

carrier - erratic


----------



## Angel (Feb 26, 2017)

erratic - terrace


----------



## Maddog (Feb 26, 2017)

terrace - creates


----------



## nitewriter (Feb 26, 2017)

creates - secrets


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Feb 26, 2017)

secrets - secrete


----------



## nitewriter (Feb 27, 2017)

secrete - creates


----------



## Angel (Feb 27, 2017)

creates - teacher


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Feb 27, 2017)

teacher - chanter


----------



## nitewriter (Feb 27, 2017)

chanter - recants


----------



## LumpySmile (Feb 27, 2017)

recants - secants


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Feb 27, 2017)

secants - recants


----------



## Angel (Feb 27, 2017)

recants - saunter


----------



## nitewriter (Feb 28, 2017)

saunter - asunder


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Feb 28, 2017)

asunder - slander


----------



## nitewriter (Feb 28, 2017)

slander - islands


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Mar 1, 2017)

islands - denials


----------



## nitewriter (Mar 1, 2017)

denials - dentals


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Mar 1, 2017)

dentals - rentals


----------



## Angel (Mar 1, 2017)

rentals - slather


----------



## nitewriter (Mar 1, 2017)

slather - blather


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Mar 2, 2017)

blather - blatter


----------



## nitewriter (Mar 2, 2017)

blatter - blaster


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Mar 2, 2017)

blaster - plaster


----------



## nitewriter (Mar 2, 2017)

plaster - repasts


----------



## LumpySmile (Mar 3, 2017)

repasts - pastors


----------



## nitewriter (Mar 3, 2017)

pastors - presort


----------



## LumpySmile (Mar 3, 2017)

presort - restore


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Mar 3, 2017)

restore - enstore


----------



## nitewriter (Mar 3, 2017)

enstore - senator


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Mar 4, 2017)

senator - roasted


----------



## nitewriter (Mar 4, 2017)

roasted - nuts...not free assoc :huh: - toasted


----------



## Angel (Mar 4, 2017)

toasted - totaled


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Mar 4, 2017)

totaled - leotard


----------



## nitewriter (Mar 4, 2017)

leotard - leopard


----------



## Angel (Mar 4, 2017)

leopard - Doppler


----------



## nitewriter (Mar 5, 2017)

Doppler - peopled


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Mar 5, 2017)

peopled - telepod


----------



## nitewriter (Mar 5, 2017)

telepod - plotted


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Mar 6, 2017)

plotted - plotzed


----------



## Angel (Mar 6, 2017)

plotzed - piloted


----------



## nitewriter (Mar 7, 2017)

piloted - opiated


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Mar 7, 2017)

opiated - pirated


----------



## nitewriter (Mar 7, 2017)

pirated - tripped


----------



## LumpySmile (Mar 7, 2017)

tripped - peridot


----------



## nitewriter (Mar 7, 2017)

peridot - diopter


----------



## LumpySmile (Mar 8, 2017)

diopter - torpedo


----------



## nitewriter (Mar 8, 2017)

torpedo - stooped


----------



## LumpySmile (Mar 8, 2017)

stooped - isotope


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Mar 8, 2017)

isotope - booties


----------



## LumpySmile (Mar 8, 2017)

Booties - boobies 

These are a few of my faaaavorite things....


----------



## nitewriter (Mar 8, 2017)

LumpySmile said:


> Booties - boobies
> 
> These are a few of my faaaavorite things....



.....Don't you mean these are two of your favorite things?

boobies - hobbies


----------



## LumpySmile (Mar 9, 2017)

Maybe just two... That's not as musical tho! And adding "whiskers on kittens" would've seemed just a bit_ too_ much of a double entendre there tho, don't you think? 

hobbies - hobbits


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Mar 9, 2017)

lol!

hobbits - swobbit


----------



## LumpySmile (Mar 9, 2017)

swobbit - wabbits

Be vewy, vewy quiet...


----------



## nitewriter (Mar 9, 2017)

wabbits - rabbits

What's up Doc?


----------



## LumpySmile (Mar 9, 2017)

rabbits - stabber


----------



## nitewriter (Mar 9, 2017)

stabber - blaster


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Mar 10, 2017)

blaster - plaster


----------



## nitewriter (Mar 10, 2017)

plaster - replays


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Mar 10, 2017)

replays - replans


----------



## nitewriter (Mar 10, 2017)

replans - planner


----------



## Angel (Mar 11, 2017)

planner - planter


----------



## nitewriter (Mar 11, 2017)

planter - lantern


----------



## LumpySmile (Mar 12, 2017)

lantern - remnant


----------



## nitewriter (Mar 12, 2017)

remnant - manners


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Mar 15, 2017)

manners - banners


----------



## nitewriter (Mar 15, 2017)

banners - banters


----------



## LumpySmile (Mar 15, 2017)

banters - treason


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Mar 16, 2017)

treason - reasons


----------



## nitewriter (Mar 16, 2017)

reasons - seasons


----------



## Angel (Mar 16, 2017)

seasons - session


----------



## LumpySmile (Mar 16, 2017)

session - synesis


----------



## Angel (Mar 21, 2017)

synesis - shyness


----------



## nitewriter (Mar 21, 2017)

shyness - slyness


----------



## LumpySmile (Mar 21, 2017)

slyness - sinless


----------



## nitewriter (Mar 22, 2017)

sinless - winless


----------



## Angel (Mar 26, 2017)

winless - singles


----------



## nitewriter (Mar 26, 2017)

singles - shingle


----------



## Angel (Mar 31, 2017)

shingle - glisten


----------



## nitewriter (Mar 31, 2017)

glisten - _listing_


----------



## Angel (Apr 2, 2017)

_listing_ - instill


----------



## nitewriter (Apr 2, 2017)

instill - lintels


----------



## Angel (Apr 4, 2017)

lintels - salient


----------



## nitewriter (Apr 5, 2017)

salient - enlists


----------



## Angel (Apr 8, 2017)

enlists - stencil


----------



## nitewriter (Apr 8, 2017)

stencil - pencils


----------



## LumpySmile (Apr 11, 2017)

pencils - nipples :eat2:


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 12, 2017)

nipples - slipper


----------



## Angel (Apr 12, 2017)

slipper - pimples


----------



## nitewriter (Apr 12, 2017)

pimples - dimples


----------



## Angel (Apr 14, 2017)

dimples- implied


----------



## nitewriter (Apr 16, 2017)

implied - dimpled


----------



## Angel (Apr 17, 2017)

dimpled - middler


----------



## nitewriter (Apr 17, 2017)

middler - meddler


----------



## littlefairywren (Apr 18, 2017)

meddler - meddled


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Apr 18, 2017)

meddled - muddled


----------



## LumpySmile (Apr 18, 2017)

muddled - deluded


----------



## nitewriter (Apr 19, 2017)

deluded - deduced .....elementary


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Apr 19, 2017)

deduced - seduced


----------



## littlefairywren (Apr 19, 2017)

seduced - seclude


----------



## nitewriter (Apr 20, 2017)

seclude - recluse


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Apr 20, 2017)

recluse - creoles


----------



## nitewriter (Apr 20, 2017)

creoles - oracles


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Apr 21, 2017)

oracles - roaches


----------



## nitewriter (Apr 21, 2017)

roaches  - anchors....aweigh


----------



## LumpySmile (Apr 22, 2017)

anchors - corneas


----------



## nitewriter (Apr 22, 2017)

corneas - coronas


----------



## littlefairywren (Apr 22, 2017)

coronas - soprano


----------



## nitewriter (Apr 23, 2017)

soprano....I'm a tenor myself, must be the tight pants. - harpoon


----------



## LumpySmile (Apr 24, 2017)

I don't remember Tony ever wearing tight pants...

harpoon - orphans


----------



## nitewriter (Apr 24, 2017)

nah da boss only wore those sansabelt slacks at the bada bing club

orphans - pardons


----------



## Angel (Apr 25, 2017)

pardons - dragons


----------



## nitewriter (Apr 25, 2017)

dragons - dragoon


----------



## littlefairywren (Apr 25, 2017)

dragoon - tornado


----------



## Angel (Apr 30, 2017)

tornado - Ontario


----------



## nitewriter (Apr 30, 2017)

Ontario - cartoon


----------



## littlefairywren (May 2, 2017)

cartoon - cartons


----------



## nitewriter (May 3, 2017)

cartons - castors


----------



## littlefairywren (May 4, 2017)

castors - carrots 


Watch those toes, Charlie


----------



## nitewriter (May 4, 2017)

carrots - roaster 

No worries Kimberley I have Dr. Scholls on speed dial


----------



## littlefairywren (May 5, 2017)

roaster - earshot


----------



## nitewriter (May 6, 2017)

earshot - threats


----------



## littlefairywren (May 7, 2017)

threats - swatter


----------



## nitewriter (May 7, 2017)

swatter - sweater


----------



## littlefairywren (May 8, 2017)

sweater - wastrel


----------



## nitewriter (May 9, 2017)

wastrel - wrestle


----------



## littlefairywren (May 9, 2017)

wrestle - welders


----------



## nitewriter (May 10, 2017)

welders - swelter


----------



## littlefairywren (May 11, 2017)

swelter - settler


----------



## nitewriter (May 12, 2017)

settler - testers


----------



## littlefairywren (May 12, 2017)

testers - pesters


----------



## nitewriter (May 12, 2017)

pesters - stereos


----------



## littlefairywren (May 13, 2017)

stereos - restore


----------



## nitewriter (May 14, 2017)

restore - terrors


----------



## littlefairywren (May 16, 2017)

terrors - reports


----------



## nitewriter (May 16, 2017)

reports - retorts


----------



## Angel (May 20, 2017)

retorts - starter


----------



## nitewriter (May 20, 2017)

starter - smarter


----------



## swamptoad (May 23, 2017)

smarter - remarks


----------



## nitewriter (May 23, 2017)

remarks - markets


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Jun 1, 2017)

markets - markers


----------



## nitewriter (Jun 1, 2017)

markers - armrest


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Jun 1, 2017)

armrest - farmers


----------



## nitewriter (Jun 1, 2017)

farmers - rafters


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Jun 2, 2017)

rafters - raptors


----------



## nitewriter (Jun 2, 2017)

raptors  - captors :really sad:


----------



## littlefairywren (Jun 2, 2017)

captors - patrols


----------



## nitewriter (Jun 2, 2017)

patrols - plaster


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Jun 5, 2017)

plaster - spatter


----------



## nitewriter (Jun 5, 2017)

spatter - platter


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Jun 6, 2017)

platter - phatter


----------



## nitewriter (Jun 6, 2017)

phatter - panther


----------



## littlefairywren (Jun 6, 2017)

panther - enthral


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Jun 6, 2017)

enthral - enteral


----------



## nitewriter (Jun 6, 2017)

enteral - central


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Jun 7, 2017)

central - ventral


----------



## nitewriter (Jun 7, 2017)

ventral - lantern


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Jun 7, 2017)

lantern - planter


----------



## nitewriter (Jun 7, 2017)

planter - antlers


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Jun 8, 2017)

antlers - anglers


----------



## nitewriter (Jun 8, 2017)

anglers - bangles


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Jun 8, 2017)

bangles - dangles


----------



## nitewriter (Jun 8, 2017)

dangles - handles


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Jun 8, 2017)

handles - dandles


----------



## littlefairywren (Jun 9, 2017)

dandles - waddles


----------



## nitewriter (Jun 10, 2017)

waddles - paddles


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Jun 10, 2017)

paddles - piddles


----------



## nitewriter (Jun 10, 2017)

piddles - riddles ....riddle me this Batman


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Jun 10, 2017)

riddles - Riddler RIP Adam West


----------



## nitewriter (Jun 10, 2017)

Riddler - griddle ... Caesar Romero, Vincent Price, Frank Gorshin and now with Adam West joining the crew they finally have a 4th for Bridge.


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Jun 10, 2017)

griddle - girdles


----------



## nitewriter (Jun 11, 2017)

girdles - sliders


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Jun 11, 2017)

sliders:eat2: - spiders


----------



## nitewriter (Jun 11, 2017)

spiders.....lions and tigers and bears! oh my! - snipers


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Jun 11, 2017)

snipers - persons


----------



## nitewriter (Jun 11, 2017)

persons - prisons


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Jun 12, 2017)

prisons - poisons


----------



## nitewriter (Jun 12, 2017)

poisons  - potions ...bubble, bubble toil & trouble


----------



## Adamantoise (Jun 12, 2017)

potions - lotions ... for relief from green, witchy skin.


----------



## nitewriter (Jun 12, 2017)

lotions - stoolie


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Jun 13, 2017)

stoolie - tootsie


----------



## nitewriter (Jun 13, 2017)

tootsie - loiters


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Jun 14, 2017)

loiters - looters


----------



## nitewriter (Jun 14, 2017)

looters - jolters


----------



## Munchausen (Jun 14, 2017)

jolters - jostled


----------



## nitewriter (Jun 14, 2017)

jostled - boldest


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Jun 14, 2017)

boldest - coldest


----------



## nitewriter (Jun 14, 2017)

coldest - loudest


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Jun 15, 2017)

loudest - dullest


----------



## nitewriter (Jun 15, 2017)

dullest - bullets


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Jun 16, 2017)

bullets - mullets


----------



## nitewriter (Jun 16, 2017)

mullets - amulets


----------



## littlefairywren (Jun 16, 2017)

amulets - matures


----------



## nitewriter (Jun 16, 2017)

matures - amateur


----------



## littlefairywren (Jun 17, 2017)

amateur - tempura :eat2:


----------



## nitewriter (Jun 18, 2017)

tempura :eat1: - tampers


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Jun 18, 2017)

tampers - vampers:batting:


----------



## nitewriter (Jun 18, 2017)

vampers - campers


----------



## Angel (Jun 19, 2017)

campers - pampers


----------



## nitewriter (Jun 19, 2017)

pampers - rappers


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Jun 19, 2017)

rappers - zappers


----------



## ssbbwhoneybee (Jun 19, 2017)

zappers-clappers


----------



## nitewriter (Jun 19, 2017)

zappers - appears


----------



## Angel (Jun 20, 2017)

appears - appeals


----------



## littlefairywren (Jun 20, 2017)

appeals - palates


----------



## Angel (Jun 20, 2017)

palates - staples


----------



## nitewriter (Jun 20, 2017)

staples - hapless


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 20, 2017)

hapless - pleases


----------



## nitewriter (Jun 21, 2017)

pleases - leashes


----------



## littlefairywren (Jun 21, 2017)

leashes - weasels


----------



## nitewriter (Jun 22, 2017)

weasels - lawless


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Jun 22, 2017)

lawless - jawless


----------



## nitewriter (Jun 22, 2017)

jawless .....where's my dentures? They were here a minute ago? - lapless ...Where did it go? It was here before dinner.


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Jun 23, 2017)

nitewriter said:


> jawless .....where's my dentures? They were here a minute ago? - lapless ...Where did it go? It was here before dinner.


 lol! I have that problem every now and then

lapless - hapless


----------



## nitewriter (Jun 23, 2017)

hapless :doh: - pleases :bow:


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 23, 2017)

pleases - pleased


----------



## nitewriter (Jun 24, 2017)

pleased  - paddles


----------



## littlefairywren (Jun 26, 2017)

paddles - pedlars


----------



## nitewriter (Jun 26, 2017)

pedlars - slapper


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Jun 27, 2017)

slapper - flapper


----------



## nitewriter (Jun 27, 2017)

flapper - clapper


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Jun 28, 2017)

clapper - crapper


----------



## Coachd603 (Jun 28, 2017)

Crapper-creeper


----------



## nitewriter (Jun 28, 2017)

creeper - piercer


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Jul 1, 2017)

piercer - fiercer


----------



## nitewriter (Jul 1, 2017)

fiercer - farrier


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Jul 2, 2017)

farrier - marrier


----------



## nitewriter (Jul 2, 2017)

marrier - carrier


----------



## littlefairywren (Jul 3, 2017)

carrier - harrier


----------



## nitewriter (Jul 4, 2017)

harrier - Harriet


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Jul 5, 2017)

Harriet - harries


----------



## nitewriter (Jul 5, 2017)

harries - harpies


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Jul 5, 2017)

harpies - parties!


----------



## nitewriter (Jul 5, 2017)

parties  - pirates


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Jul 5, 2017)

pirates - striped


----------



## nitewriter (Jul 5, 2017)

striped - stripped


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Jul 6, 2017)

stripped  - strapped


----------



## nitewriter (Jul 6, 2017)

strapped - stamped


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Jul 7, 2017)

stamped - swamped


----------



## nitewriter (Jul 7, 2017)

swamped - decamps


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Jul 8, 2017)

decamps - campers


----------



## nitewriter (Jul 8, 2017)

campers - dampers


----------



## Angel (Jul 8, 2017)

dampers - scamper


----------



## nitewriter (Jul 9, 2017)

scamper - sampler


----------



## littlefairywren (Jul 9, 2017)

sampler - pampers


----------



## nitewriter (Jul 10, 2017)

pampers - amperes


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Jul 10, 2017)

amperes - empress


----------



## Angel (Jul 11, 2017)

empress - express


----------



## nitewriter (Jul 11, 2017)

express - pressed


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Jul 11, 2017)

pressed - dressed


----------



## nitewriter (Jul 11, 2017)

dressed - redress


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Jul 11, 2017)

redress - regress


----------



## nitewriter (Jul 11, 2017)

regress - repress


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Jul 13, 2017)

repress - redress


----------



## nitewriter (Jul 14, 2017)

redress - depress


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Jul 14, 2017)

depress - dressed


----------



## nitewriter (Jul 14, 2017)

dressed - address


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Jul 14, 2017)

address - sanders


----------



## Angel (Jul 14, 2017)

sanders - answers


----------



## nitewriter (Jul 14, 2017)

answers - sawyers


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Jul 16, 2017)

sawyers - lawyers


----------



## nitewriter (Jul 16, 2017)

lawyers - players


----------



## Angel (Jul 16, 2017)

players - splayed


----------



## nitewriter (Jul 16, 2017)

splayed - display


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Jul 17, 2017)

display - misplay


----------



## nitewriter (Jul 17, 2017)

misplay - amplify


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Jul 18, 2017)

That one was hard, but I think I cheated lol!

amplify - family's


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Jul 19, 2017)

family's - falsism


----------



## nitewriter (Jul 19, 2017)

falsism - missals


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Jul 31, 2017)

missals - miskals


----------



## nitewriter (Jul 31, 2017)

miskals - classik


----------



## Angel (Aug 3, 2017)

classik - classic


----------



## nitewriter (Aug 4, 2017)

classic - socials


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Aug 4, 2017)

socials - scaloid


----------



## nitewriter (Aug 6, 2017)

scaloid - cordial


----------



## Angel (Aug 16, 2017)

cordial - dociler


----------



## Adamantoise (Aug 16, 2017)

dociler - collide


----------



## nitewriter (Aug 24, 2017)

collide - collude


----------



## Munchausen (Sep 1, 2017)

collude - locules


----------



## nitewriter (Sep 2, 2017)

locules - locales


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 16, 2017)

locales - callous


----------



## nitewriter (Sep 16, 2017)

callous - callout


----------



## Angel (Sep 16, 2017)

callout - fallout


----------



## nitewriter (Sep 17, 2017)

fallout - faculty ... sorry 2 letters


----------



## Angel (Sep 17, 2017)

faculty - acutely


----------



## nitewriter (Sep 17, 2017)

acutely - exactly


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Sep 18, 2017)

exactly - axecult


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Oct 10, 2017)

axecult (I don't think that's a real word lol!) - Lucetta


----------



## nitewriter (Oct 11, 2017)

Lucetta - lettuce


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Oct 12, 2017)

lettuce - cutlets:eat2:


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 12, 2017)

cutlets - shuttle


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 13, 2017)

shuttle - scuttle


----------



## Angel (Oct 14, 2017)

scuttle - clutter


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Oct 14, 2017)

clutter - flutter


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 15, 2017)

flutter - flitter


----------



## nitewriter (Oct 16, 2017)

flitter - lifters


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Oct 17, 2017)

lifters - filters


----------



## nitewriter (Oct 17, 2017)

filters - falters


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Oct 18, 2017)

falters - fathers


----------



## nitewriter (Oct 18, 2017)

fathers - slather


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 19, 2017)

slather - saltier


----------



## nitewriter (Oct 19, 2017)

saltier - saltine


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 20, 2017)

nitewriter said:


> saltier - saltine




nice! :happy:



saltine - salines


----------



## Ohio Lady (Oct 20, 2017)

salines - enlists


----------



## nitewriter (Oct 20, 2017)

enlists - lentils


----------



## Ohio Lady (Oct 20, 2017)

careers - cereals


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 21, 2017)

cereals - creates


----------



## nitewriter (Oct 21, 2017)

creates - secrete


----------



## Ohio Lady (Oct 21, 2017)

secrete -secrets


----------



## Angel (Oct 22, 2017)

secrets - crested


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 22, 2017)

crested - decrees


----------



## Angel (Oct 22, 2017)

decrees - degrees


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 22, 2017)

degrees - greased


----------



## Angel (Oct 22, 2017)

greased - creased


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 22, 2017)

creased - created


----------



## Angel (Oct 22, 2017)

created - teacher


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 22, 2017)

teacher - weather


----------



## Angel (Oct 22, 2017)

weather - sweater


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 22, 2017)

sweater - swearer


----------



## Ohio Lady (Oct 22, 2017)

swearer - warmers


----------



## nitewriter (Oct 22, 2017)

warmers - swarmed


----------



## Ohio Lady (Oct 22, 2017)

swarmed -warmest


----------



## nitewriter (Oct 22, 2017)

warmest - tampers


----------



## Ohio Lady (Oct 23, 2017)

tampers - armpits


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Oct 24, 2017)

armpits - primate


----------



## Ohio Lady (Oct 24, 2017)

primate - migrate


----------



## nitewriter (Oct 24, 2017)

migrate - ingrate


----------



## Ohio Lady (Oct 26, 2017)

ingrate - bearing


----------



## nitewriter (Oct 26, 2017)

bearing - earring


----------



## Ohio Lady (Oct 26, 2017)

earring - herring


----------



## nitewriter (Oct 26, 2017)

herring - ringers


----------



## Ohio Lady (Oct 26, 2017)

ringers - wringer


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 27, 2017)

wringer - swinger​


----------



## azerty (Oct 27, 2017)

swinger - gingers


----------



## Ohio Lady (Oct 27, 2017)

gingers - leggins


----------



## nitewriter (Oct 27, 2017)

leggins - gingers


----------



## Ohio Lady (Nov 1, 2017)

gingers - erasing


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 1, 2017)

erasing - staring


----------



## nitewriter (Nov 1, 2017)

staring - soaring


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 2, 2017)

soaring - storing


----------



## Ohio Lady (Nov 2, 2017)

storing - snoring


----------



## nitewriter (Nov 2, 2017)

snoring - gringos


----------



## Ohio Lady (Nov 2, 2017)

gringos - ragings


----------



## nitewriter (Nov 2, 2017)

ragings - staging


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 2, 2017)

staging - gashing


----------



## nitewriter (Nov 3, 2017)

gashing - gasping


----------



## LumpySmile (Nov 3, 2017)

gasping - shaping


----------



## nitewriter (Nov 3, 2017)

shaping - sharing


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 4, 2017)

sharing - scaring


----------



## nitewriter (Nov 4, 2017)

scaring - carting


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Nov 5, 2017)

carting - carving


----------



## Angel (Nov 5, 2017)

carving - vinegar


----------



## nitewriter (Nov 5, 2017)

vinegar - ravines


----------



## Angel (Nov 5, 2017)

ravines - vainest :batting:


----------



## nitewriter (Nov 6, 2017)

vainest:batting:- invests


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Nov 6, 2017)

invests - ingests


----------



## nitewriter (Nov 6, 2017)

ingests - digests :eat1::eat2:


----------



## Angel (Nov 7, 2017)

digests - tigress :blush:


----------



## nitewriter (Nov 7, 2017)

tigress - resting


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 8, 2017)

resting - tangier


----------



## nitewriter (Nov 9, 2017)

tangier - retains


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 10, 2017)

retains - stained


----------



## nitewriter (Nov 10, 2017)

stained - stander


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 10, 2017)

stander - slander :doh:


----------



## nitewriter (Nov 10, 2017)

slander - lenders


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Nov 10, 2017)

lenders - venders


----------



## nitewriter (Nov 10, 2017)

venders - tenders


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 10, 2017)

tenders - stander


----------



## nitewriter (Nov 11, 2017)

stander - wanders


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD (Nov 11, 2017)

Wanders-Dawners &#128512;


----------



## Angel (Nov 11, 2017)

Dawners - swarmed


----------



## Ohio Lady (Nov 11, 2017)

swarmed - admires


----------



## Angel (Nov 11, 2017)

admires - myriads


----------



## nitewriter (Nov 11, 2017)

myriads - admired


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 12, 2017)

admired - dreamed


----------



## nitewriter (Nov 12, 2017)

dreamed - creamed


----------



## Ohio Lady (Nov 12, 2017)

creamed - charmed


----------



## nitewriter (Nov 12, 2017)

charmed - charred


----------



## Ohio Lady (Nov 12, 2017)

charred - archery


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 13, 2017)

archery - archers


----------



## nitewriter (Nov 13, 2017)

archers - sharper


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 15, 2017)

sharper - sparred


----------



## nitewriter (Nov 15, 2017)

sparred - papers


----------



## Ohio Lady (Nov 15, 2017)

papers - rapper


----------



## azerty (Nov 15, 2017)

rapper - reaper


----------



## Ohio Lady (Nov 15, 2017)

reaper - repeat


----------



## nitewriter (Nov 16, 2017)

repeat - repast :eat2:


----------



## Ohio Lady (Nov 16, 2017)

repast - pastry :eat1:


----------



## azerty (Nov 16, 2017)

pastry - pastor


----------



## Ohio Lady (Nov 16, 2017)

pastor - troops


----------



## Angel (Nov 18, 2017)

troops - proofs


----------



## nitewriter (Nov 19, 2017)

proofs - promos


----------



## Ohio Lady (Nov 19, 2017)

promos - morons


----------



## nitewriter (Nov 19, 2017)

morons - monsoon


----------



## Ohio Lady (Nov 19, 2017)

monsoon - Solomon


----------



## nitewriter (Nov 20, 2017)

Solomon - Mormons


----------



## Ohio Lady (Nov 21, 2017)

Mormorns - sunroom


----------



## Angel (Nov 24, 2017)

sunroom - maroons


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 25, 2017)

maroons - varooms


----------



## Ohio Lady (Nov 25, 2017)

varooms - ovators


----------



## nitewriter (Nov 25, 2017)

ovators - orators


----------



## Ohio Lady (Nov 25, 2017)

orators - parrots


----------



## nitewriter (Nov 25, 2017)

parrots - patriot


----------



## Ohio Lady (Nov 25, 2017)

patriot - apricot


----------



## nitewriter (Nov 25, 2017)

apricot - tropics


----------



## Angel (Nov 26, 2017)

tropics - profits


----------



## Ohio Lady (Nov 26, 2017)

profits - firepot


----------



## nitewriter (Nov 26, 2017)

firepot - protein


----------



## Ohio Lady (Nov 27, 2017)

protein - painter


----------



## nitewriter (Nov 27, 2017)

painter - retains


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 27, 2017)

retains - instead


----------



## Ohio Lady (Nov 27, 2017)

instead - bandits


----------



## nitewriter (Nov 27, 2017)

bandits - stained


----------



## Ohio Lady (Nov 28, 2017)

stained - Daniels


----------



## nitewriter (Nov 28, 2017)

Daniels - spaniel


----------



## Ohio Lady (Nov 29, 2017)

spaniel - explain


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 30, 2017)

explain - leaping... _to explain :doh:_


----------



## nitewriter (Nov 30, 2017)

leaping... to conclusions - _leaning_


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 30, 2017)

leaning ... landing upright


----------



## nitewriter (Nov 30, 2017)

landing upright...perfect dismount - lauding


----------



## Ohio Lady (Dec 1, 2017)

lauding - darling


----------



## nitewriter (Dec 2, 2017)

darling - grained


----------



## Ohio Lady (Dec 2, 2017)

grained - angered


----------



## nitewriter (Dec 2, 2017)

angered - dangers


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 3, 2017)

Dangers - Dangles from the noose


----------



## nitewriter (Dec 3, 2017)

dangles from the noose - singled out for bravery:bow:


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 3, 2017)

singled - mingles with friends in hopes of dating!


----------



## Angel (Dec 3, 2017)

mingles - just a smidgen would describe my luck at dating


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 3, 2017)

smidgen - sending just a smidgen of love to the next poster! :happy:


----------



## Angel (Dec 3, 2017)

swamptoad said:


> smidgen - sending just a smidgen of love to the next poster! :happy:



sending - needing and thinking that I had better go to bed really soon because I have been awake almost 34 hours and I am making lots of typos!! Good night.


----------



## nitewriter (Dec 3, 2017)

Angel said:


> sending - needing and thinking that I had better go to bed really soon because I have been awake almost 34 hours and I am making lots of typos!! Good night.



Sleep tight don't let the bed bugs bite!

needing - mending ....time to darn socks


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 7, 2017)

mending - damning


----------



## nitewriter (Dec 7, 2017)

damning - moaning


----------



## Angel (Dec 10, 2017)

moaning - that's what I do in the morning!


----------



## nitewriter (Dec 10, 2017)

morning - forming


----------



## Angel (Dec 11, 2017)

forming - foaming


----------



## nitewriter (Dec 11, 2017)

foaming - loafing


----------



## Angel (Dec 12, 2017)

loafing - fooling


----------



## nitewriter (Dec 12, 2017)

fooling - cooling


----------



## Angel (Dec 12, 2017)

cooling - cooking


----------



## nitewriter (Dec 12, 2017)

cooking - rocking


----------



## Angel (Dec 13, 2017)

rocking - crowing


----------



## nitewriter (Dec 13, 2017)

crowing - growing


----------



## Angel (Dec 13, 2017)

growing - I'm growing because I've been gorging!


----------



## nitewriter (Dec 13, 2017)

gorging - groping .....I could say something but ....


----------



## Angel (Dec 14, 2017)

nitewriter said:


> groping .....I could say something but ....



.... your voice would be two octaves higher because the proctologist is probing ?

:shocked:


----------



## nitewriter (Dec 14, 2017)

How did you know I sing soprano...you must be psychic.

probing - pouring...tea? one lump or two?


----------



## Ohio Lady (Dec 17, 2017)

Pouring - grownup


----------



## nitewriter (Dec 17, 2017)

grownup - growing


----------



## Angel (Dec 17, 2017)

growing - working


----------



## nitewriter (Dec 17, 2017)

working - forking


----------



## Angel (Dec 18, 2017)

forking - forming


----------



## nitewriter (Dec 18, 2017)

forming - morning


----------



## Angel (Dec 20, 2017)

morning - roaming around looking for a midnight snack


----------



## nitewriter (Dec 20, 2017)

roaming - moaning....I think I are too much :eat2: urp scuse me:blush:


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 20, 2017)

moaning - meaning


----------



## nitewriter (Dec 20, 2017)

meaning - beaming .........Scottie !!! beam me up!!!


----------



## Angel (Dec 23, 2017)

beaming - bearing


----------



## nitewriter (Dec 23, 2017)

bearing - beating ..the kids to open their presents


----------



## Angel (Dec 24, 2017)

beating - gelatin


----------



## nitewriter (Dec 26, 2017)

gelatin - lasting


----------



## Angel (Dec 27, 2017)

lasting - saltine


----------



## nitewriter (Dec 27, 2017)

saltine - toenail


----------



## Angel (Dec 27, 2017)

toenail - entails


----------



## nitewriter (Dec 28, 2017)

entails - lentils


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 28, 2017)

lentils - stilled


----------



## nitewriter (Dec 28, 2017)

stilled - distill


----------



## Angel (Dec 29, 2017)

distill - idolist


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 29, 2017)

idolist -oiliest


----------



## Angel (Dec 30, 2017)

oiliest - toilets


----------



## nitewriter (Dec 30, 2017)

toilets - despoil


----------



## Angel (Dec 30, 2017)

despoil - deposit


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 30, 2017)

deposit - stopped


----------



## Angel (Dec 30, 2017)

stopped  - opposed


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 30, 2017)

opposed - swooped


----------



## Angel (Dec 30, 2017)

swooped - spooned


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 30, 2017)

spooned - scooped (ice-cream!!!!!)


----------



## Angel (Dec 30, 2017)

scooped - spooked


----------



## nitewriter (Dec 30, 2017)

spooked - stooped


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 31, 2017)

stooped - to pet the miniature *poodles*


----------



## nitewriter (Dec 31, 2017)

poodles - eat oodles of *noodles*


----------



## Angel (Dec 31, 2017)

oodles of noodles - look like squiggly doodles


----------



## nitewriter (Jan 1, 2018)

doodles - coddles


----------



## Angel (Jan 2, 2018)

coddles - scalded


----------



## nitewriter (Jan 2, 2018)

scalded - paddles


----------



## Angel (Jan 2, 2018)

paddles - puddles


----------



## nitewriter (Jan 2, 2018)

puddles - peddles


----------



## Angel (Jan 4, 2018)

peddles - Whether I step foot outside *depends* on this winter weather.


----------



## nitewriter (Jan 4, 2018)

depends ...adult diapers,aisle3 - spender


----------



## Angel (Jan 4, 2018)

spender - fenders


----------



## nitewriter (Jan 4, 2018)

fenders - feeders....now where did I put the bird seed?


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 4, 2018)

feeders - deserve


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 4, 2018)

deserve - reverse


----------



## nitewriter (Jan 4, 2018)

reverse - revered


----------



## Ohio Lady (Jan 4, 2018)

revered - deserve


----------



## nitewriter (Jan 5, 2018)

deserve - diverse


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 5, 2018)

diverse - adverse


----------



## Ohio Lady (Jan 5, 2018)

adverse - beavers


----------



## nitewriter (Jan 5, 2018)

beavers - beaters


----------



## Angel (Jan 6, 2018)

beaters - sweater


----------



## nitewriter (Jan 7, 2018)

sweater - weather......more like Parka weather tonite brrrrr


----------



## Angel (Jan 7, 2018)

nitewriter said:


> sweater - weather......more like Parka weather tonite brrrrr



weather - heaters .... turn 'em up! and make more hot chocolate!


----------



## nitewriter (Jan 7, 2018)

Angel said:


> weather - heaters .... turn 'em up! and make more hot chocolate!


 .....Plain or with Marshmallows ???:eat2:

heaters - heather


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 7, 2018)

heather (married a) heathen?


----------



## nitewriter (Jan 8, 2018)

heathen  - earthen


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 10, 2018)

earthen - therein


----------



## nitewriter (Jan 10, 2018)

therein - hearten


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 13, 2018)

hearten -hearted


----------



## nitewriter (Jan 14, 2018)

hearted - threads


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 14, 2018)

threads - crashed


----------



## nitewriter (Jan 14, 2018)

crashed  - trashed


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 14, 2018)

trashed - shafted


----------



## nitewriter (Jan 14, 2018)

shafted - shifted


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 22, 2018)

shifted - shifter


----------



## nitewriter (Jan 22, 2018)

shifter - fishery


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 27, 2018)

fishery - sheriff


----------



## nitewriter (Jan 27, 2018)

sheriff - riffles


----------



## pjbbwlvr (Jan 29, 2018)

riffles - raffles


----------



## nitewriter (Jan 29, 2018)

raffles - baffles :doh::huh:


----------



## pjbbwlvr (Jan 30, 2018)

baffles -baffler


----------



## nitewriter (Jan 30, 2018)

baffler - affable


----------



## pjbbwlvr (Jan 30, 2018)

affable - effable


----------



## nitewriter (Feb 1, 2018)

effable - baffled


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 2, 2018)

baffled -affable


----------



## nitewriter (Feb 2, 2018)

affable - alfalfa


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Feb 4, 2018)

alfalfa - falafel :eat2:


----------



## nitewriter (Feb 4, 2018)

falafel - affable


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 7, 2018)

affable - fleabag


----------



## nitewriter (Feb 8, 2018)

fleabag - salable


----------



## Stephanie343 (Feb 27, 2018)

Salable-Ballast


----------



## nitewriter (Feb 27, 2018)

Ballast - tablets


----------



## Stephanie343 (Feb 27, 2018)

:blush: Party Pooper Alert. Two letter change there.


----------



## nitewriter (Feb 27, 2018)

let me try try again

ballast - ballots


----------



## Stephanie343 (Feb 28, 2018)

Ballots- Shallot


----------



## nitewriter (Feb 28, 2018)

shallot - loathes


----------



## Stephanie343 (Feb 28, 2018)

Loathes- Stealth


----------



## nitewriter (Feb 28, 2018)

stealth - threats


----------



## Stephanie343 (Mar 1, 2018)

Threats- Hearths


----------



## nitewriter (Mar 1, 2018)

hearths - heaters


----------



## Stephanie343 (Mar 1, 2018)

Heaters- Theatre


----------



## nitewriter (Mar 1, 2018)

theatre - hatters


----------



## Stephanie343 (Mar 5, 2018)

Hatters- Tasters


----------



## nitewriter (Mar 5, 2018)

tasters :eat1::eat1: - toaster


----------



## Stephanie343 (Mar 5, 2018)

Toaster- Roasted


----------



## nitewriter (Mar 5, 2018)

roaster - coaster


----------



## Stephanie343 (Mar 6, 2018)

Coaster- Restock


----------



## nitewriter (Mar 6, 2018)

restock - shocker


----------



## In to it (Mar 6, 2018)

Shocker - Stocker


----------



## nitewriter (Mar 6, 2018)

Stocker - pockets


----------



## Stephanie343 (Mar 7, 2018)

Pockets- Sockets


----------



## nitewriter (Mar 7, 2018)

sockets - rockets


----------



## Stephanie343 (Mar 7, 2018)

Rockets- Strokes


----------



## nitewriter (Mar 8, 2018)

strokes - forests


----------



## Stephanie343 (Mar 8, 2018)

Forests- Stories


----------



## nitewriter (Mar 8, 2018)

stories - rosters


----------



## Stephanie343 (Mar 8, 2018)

Rosters- Tossers :blush:


----------



## nitewriter (Mar 8, 2018)

tossers :blush: - stereos ....If you are playing the best of nine inch nails,turn the volume DOWN!!!


----------



## Stephanie343 (Mar 9, 2018)

Stereos- Meteors


----------



## nitewriter (Mar 9, 2018)

meteors - mentors


----------



## Angel (Mar 9, 2018)

mentors - tremors


----------



## nitewriter (Mar 9, 2018)

tremors - restore


----------



## Angel (Mar 11, 2018)

restore - terrors


----------



## nitewriter (Mar 12, 2018)

terrors - rooster


----------



## Angel (Mar 12, 2018)

rooster - Stroker Ace


----------



## Stephanie343 (Mar 12, 2018)

Stroker- Striker


----------



## nitewriter (Mar 12, 2018)

striker - stirrer


----------



## Stephanie343 (Mar 12, 2018)

Stirrer- Terrier


----------



## nitewriter (Mar 12, 2018)

terrier - merrier


----------



## Stephanie343 (Mar 14, 2018)

Merrier- Perrier


----------



## nitewriter (Mar 20, 2018)

Perrier - terrier


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 22, 2018)

terrier - retried


----------



## nitewriter (Mar 22, 2018)

retried - retires


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 23, 2018)

retires - striker


----------



## nitewriter (Mar 23, 2018)

striker - skitter


----------



## Stephanie343 (Mar 24, 2018)

Skitter- Titters


----------



## nitewriter (Mar 24, 2018)

titters - bitters ...gin&tonic anyone?


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 25, 2018)

bitters - bittern


----------



## Stephanie343 (Mar 26, 2018)

Bittern- Trinket


----------



## nitewriter (Mar 26, 2018)

trinket - stinker


----------



## Stephanie343 (Mar 26, 2018)

Stinker- Knitter


----------



## nitewriter (Mar 26, 2018)

knitter - tinkers


----------



## Stephanie343 (Mar 27, 2018)

Tinkers- Stonker


----------



## nitewriter (Mar 27, 2018)

stonker - monster


----------



## Stephanie343 (Mar 29, 2018)

Monster  - Treason


----------



## nitewriter (Mar 29, 2018)

treason - reasons


----------



## Angel (Mar 29, 2018)

reasons - answers


----------



## nitewriter (Mar 29, 2018)

answers - worsens


----------



## Angel (Mar 30, 2018)

worsens - sensory


----------



## nitewriter (Apr 2, 2018)

sensory - seniors


----------



## Angel (Apr 21, 2018)

seniors - serious


----------



## nitewriter (Apr 22, 2018)

serious - bruises


----------



## Angel (Apr 23, 2018)

bruises - subside


----------



## nitewriter (Apr 23, 2018)

subside - upsides


----------



## Stephanie343 (May 9, 2018)

Upsides- Dispose


----------



## swamptoad (May 24, 2018)

Dispose - Deposit


----------



## Angel (May 25, 2018)

Deposit - episode


----------

